# Building a ts extension



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

So I am building a extension wing for my table saw that will have a router station.
So zero spent,reclaimed some ply wood from packing boxes at work. Some of it was a increadable inch and a half thick,made a grid work out of that,and topped that with three quarter.planning on laminating it with Formica,have a line on a half sheet for $20
Question
Should I cut the hole for the router plate before or after applying the Formica ?
Thanks
P.s.
May post picks if there is interest


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is always interest Al. I would laminate first. Then when you machine the hole you will be machining the lam at the same time. It needs to be well applied or you can get chipping if is not stuck down good and tight.

I suppose it is possible to do it after but there are a few issues to consider. One is will there be enough room to get the bearing and possibly the screw that holds it on under the lam? How accurately can you size the overhang in the cutout of the lam? If there is too much overhang the trim bit may shatter the lam. Usually you only want 1/8 to 1/4 inch overhang. More than that and you should use an overhang bit first (a lam trim bit with a larger bearing.)


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Some pictures


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks like it should work well.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I haven't done mine yet but I would have the Formica on first if I did it . That looks very sturdy Al . Keep the pictures coming please as I like to see how others are building there's in this application


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I confirmed the deal on the Formica,it is "brushed aluminum", should look good on the saw
Do I need to fill and sand the holes where I sunk the screws in the top?
I have never worked with formica


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Picture from top
Sorry they keep coming up side down,don't know why or how to flip them


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You might see a tiny dimple over time but it's hard to say. That's a pretty small hole. I would sand over them to make sure if you mushroomed the wood around them that that gets flattened down.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> Picture from top
> Sorry they keep coming up side down,don't know why or how to flip them


Maybe take pics with the camera upside down Al , then they will come out right side up lol .
I love the idea of using all that real estate for a router table . Are you going to use the table saws fence as a router fence by attaching differant pieces of MDF to it. Just wondering what your plans for the fence were


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

For now Rick,that's the plan
Just got the saw last week,the rails are huge,74",50"right side rip,could leave the router set up with a second fence and would rarely if ever be in the way of the saw,but for now the saw fence will do double duty
Still have the stand alone Incra ls25 , will be nice to have a second table


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Al right at this minute I am building a new workshop, my health is a lot better so I am doing it, things will be much better and I will be able to work better once it is done, I also have a new TS, BS, Vicmark lathe (VL175SH) so I already decided that all of my rolling tables will be TS height, everything will be TS Height so I can use them as TS extension tables when I need them there, this also means that my new Router Tables will also be a rolling table, and TS height. N


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Amen, Neville! 
'We' had this discussion a couple of weeks ago, here. It revolved around the slope of garage floors, and the issues that arise from making the TS level. When that plane is extended out in every direction, the necessity to be able to adjust/install tools and cabinetry to match becomes somewhat of a chore.
I said at that time that I'd do an actual physical measurement of the fall of the floor...I still can't get to the back corner of my shop (garage) to measure it  ...
I am making progress however.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I personally am making every thing 36" hight,find the ts too low,so addeda piece of that 1.5 
Plywood between the saw and it'sshop fox stand bringing it close to the 36"


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmmmm That extension table is quite thick,and it has ribs down the center. Did you frame it keeping in mind where the router will be located so you don't have to cut out framing members to mount the router. Most router tables have a thin metal plate to mount the router ,too thick of a top constricts the height adjustment of the router. just the plates can be bought at WoodCraft and Rockler for most any router and have the center plate that can be removed for the bit changes,or you can lift the router, plate attached out of the table release the router motor and change the bit then set it all back into the table . also when you have the router out of the table you can set the height since you don't have a lift. These are some things to think about.

Herb


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Herb
Ihave a plan
If you look at the upside down picture of the upside down table,the second pocket from the right is wher the router will be
None of the ribs are on the centreline,but we're placed to accomadate a lift plate and dust box
I will be using a jessem lift
Will add more pictures as progress is made,just waiting for a extension for the shop fox,and the Formica before proceeding


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm definately looking forward to seeing the outcome with this aluminum Formica Al ! 
I may be following your lead


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Set back
I have noticed a fairly long hairline crack in the right side cast extension on my saw
Options as I see them
-remove the cast extension ,add the router extension as being built
Con 8" of rails sticking out right side
-as above ,move rails 8"to th left,giving 20" left rip and 42" right
-start ove with router extension,making it 8" longer,keeping the 50" right rip capacity and having rails flush at end
Wish I noticed the crack sooner


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Bogged down with details
Not happy with the plywood top,to rough,removed it,will replace with? (Better ply wood,mdf?)
Need t bolts to attach to the fence,not available in my home town= trip into city
Shop fox extension arrived,cross brace whith sleeve for extension,not welded on square
Frustrating


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Al, t bolt also stands for toilet bolt and they are fairly common but only one size diameter I think.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Good tip Chuck
home hardware is a lot closer than Ottawa


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Al; if the bolt size isn't what you want, just grind off the two parallel sides (of the top) of one that is...and make the top _thinner_ if you need to.
Faster than a trip to the hardware store.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

It worked
They are actually smaller than the originals,but that gives more to play with when it comes to levelling the fence rails
Once again ,great tip
Now to align the sub standard weld job on the shop fox extension bracket,I do think I can shim it square
Any one,5/8 sanded firply,or mdf for the top


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

So a bit of progress
My solution for the crooked base,removed the extension piece and added two 2.5x2.5 angle pieces,bolted through the caster mounts.
A look at the sub frame mounted on the saw,and the brushed aluminum Formica as well as the "big gulp " funnel that will be the base of the router enclosure for under the table dust control


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Base


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Mounted sub frame
Sorry,flipped them again,forgot to stand on my head!


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Going with mdf for the top
Ideally I believe I should laminate the underside of the mdf,but that is proving difficult
Would it be ok to glue and screw it to the grid work frame and seal the entire underside with paint or varithane


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Waiting for glue to dry
Next I will dis assemble ,rip aprox a thirty second off each side,then apply laminate to the edges


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

The pic,I hope


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Al; part of the reason for applying laminate (laminate and backer) to both sides is to equalize the stresses induced by the_ top_ laminate expanding and contracting.
That movement could result in a slight bowing... That frame you built isn't likely to bend in any direction!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And listen; you gotta stop having the maid clean your shop before every photo shoot...you're making the rest of us (me) feel/look bad!


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for confirming my suspicions
Was time to move on,tried several places in Ottawa yesterday and could not find backer.I still believe I should coat the underside to seat thing and prevent any chance of swelling


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol
Dan,you can't see what's just out of the view,benches,corners and second floor are covered in dust.
Hove to take time soon to dis assemble my cyclone to get it out of the basement and into my new shop so I can use it


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Al; have you tried these folks?
Ottawa | Robert Bury


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Laminate is on,next,build a jig to rout the insert pocket,
Done for today,fumes are potent in there
Pleased so far


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Used my Incra table to make a jig using mdf and a bottom bearing flsh trim bit,set the fence 3.5 from inside pocket


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Set the table saw fence at 3.5 from inner pocket and using a top bearing flsh bit set to depth,routered pocket


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Lift in place,happy with the fit


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Turned out really nice Al . Hope I get mine to fit that well


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Rick,having the Incra table to copy from was a huge advantage


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hice job, Al.
Finally I could understand the last two pictures.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

al m said:


> Lift in place,happy with the fit


You did a great job, Al.

Herb


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks guys
This is a older thread,my t.s and extension have evolved and been used plenty since then.one thing I tried to do was make everything interchangeable and the same height
Really glad I did.I have been able to use my router table as a out feed for my t.s.,and my bench as a end support when working on long pieces ,plus at 35" it much better for my back than standard t.s. Height


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I like what you have done Al, I kept the images. N


----------



## knuxiey001 (Jan 15, 2015)

that's a way too awesome....


----------

